# Disney Kindle Screensavers



## threeundertwo

In case there are other Disney fans out there, you might enjoy these beautiful art nouveau Disney screensavers. I'm still a little too chicken to install the screensaver hack on my Kindle, but I'm thinking about it now.

http://community.livejournal.com/whatzitsgalore/5085.html


----------



## BTackitt

Jesspark has done alot of Disney SS. She just hasn't been around here for a while. There are alot of Disney related screensavers here on the boards, not just in this thread, keep looking through the threads.


----------



## tnolan

I hope no one minds, but I made a Disney screensaver pic out of a very nice picture I found on the web of the Cinderella Castle at Disneyworld. To the side of the castle is the Partners statue, which I have long admired - it's Walt and Mickey raising a hand in greeting to the crowd as they stand side by side. Anyway, I thought it was a nice pic and it turned out very nicely in the Screensaver Generator (thanks NogDog), so I thought I'd post it for other Disney nuts. Though it looks large here for some reason, it will appear normal Kindle size when applied to the Kindle - it is 800 x 600.


----------



## darthjoey

That's a good picture of the Partner's statue.


----------



## PhillipA82

I love Disney!!


----------



## Crystalmes

There was one of Belle reading in another thread, however it was a thumbnail and didn't click to the larger size, does anyone have that they could post it? TIA!


----------

